# help in firefox



## adit_sen (Aug 21, 2004)

hey guys
i just found out two probs in firefox. one is that until and unless  a page is completely loaded, the links on that site do not work..??
and secondly, when a link is clicked, it automatically opens up in a new window rather than in a new tab...

solutions anyone???


----------



## pankyprk (Aug 21, 2004)

cant say much, 

try reseting to the default settings,  else........

try reinstalling fireFox,  else .........

and make sure u have the latest version of it  !

problems must disappear  !


----------



## ujjwal (Aug 21, 2004)

Those are not the default settings in my browser ( 0.8 ) I use it in linux mind you.


----------



## mariner (Aug 22, 2004)

i too have been using firefox for past few days but no such problems noticed.


----------



## lywyre (Aug 24, 2004)

Choose Options in the Tools menu and try resetting your settings.

Or try deleting the .ini file in the programs folder.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 24, 2004)

Well it is not problem ,, Infact firefox is nice !! To open a link in another tab , use Middle mouse button !


----------



## IG (Aug 30, 2004)

or just right click and open in new tab


----------



## Prashray (Aug 31, 2004)

Change the settings through the options menu.


----------



## lajs (Sep 1, 2004)

iits nice to use firefox now only i junp from opera to firefox 
i want to view files in cache ...is there any option see it ....in firefox


----------



## alib_i (Sep 1, 2004)

adit_sen said:
			
		

> hey guys
> i just found out two probs in firefox. one is that until and unless  a page is completely loaded, the links on that site do not work..??



something like this occurs with me too
if i've specified a proxy which is currently down ..
then .. it shows an error .. that proxy is not working 
and then there is nothing in the address bar.
so i have to go through the link again after changing the proxy ..
any idea how can change this behaviour..
( cos in ie , atleast the address stays in the address bar if no connection is established )


----------



## svenkat83 (Sep 1, 2004)

The second problem may be solved using "Single Window " extension


----------

